# Moderators



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2009)

Should mods be declared as such on their descriptions? Or does 'Executive Member' signify a moderator?


----------



## cisamcgu (27 Feb 2009)

No, there is no indication if anyone is a mod. This issue has come up many times and the current situation is that the list of mods is not publicised, but that mods are free to declare their "mod-ness" if they wish !

Andrew


----------



## col (27 Feb 2009)

I think it goes on number of posts as to what you are, Iv just been made a vice president, I think its because Iv passed 5000 posts


----------



## Arch (27 Feb 2009)

col said:


> I think it goes on number of posts as to what you are, Iv just been made a vice president, I think its because Iv passed 5000 posts



Well done col, it took you 5000 posts to work out the system?

Mind you, I've had twice as much practice as you...

Yes, the descriptions are all based on post count. There's a list somewhere...


----------



## col (27 Feb 2009)

So another 5000 and Ill be an executive? 
Right who is for a number counting thread, Ill start with 1


----------



## Arch (27 Feb 2009)

col said:


> So another 5000 and Ill be an executive?
> Right who is for a number counting thread, Ill start with 1



one and a bit.


----------



## mickle (27 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> one and a bit.


Is that Metric or Imperial?


----------



## Arch (27 Feb 2009)

mickle said:


> Is that Metric or Imperial?



Imperial, of course. That way, you can have up to 16, or even 32, bits.


----------



## mickle (27 Feb 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## alecstilleyedye (27 Feb 2009)

according to bonj _everyone_ is a mod except him.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Feb 2009)

I'm not, and neither's my Wife.

</Bastardised Monty Python>


----------



## col (28 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> one and a bit.




One and two bits


----------



## srw (28 Feb 2009)

Half a crown


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (1 Mar 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> according to bonj _everyone_ is a mod except him.



Should I start a thread pointing out that everyone with more than a thousand posts is made a mod?


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Mar 2009)

Mods is wimps!

I want to be a Rocker!


----------



## bonj2 (1 Mar 2009)

You can find out who's a mod by trying to ignore them, if they're a mod they can't be ignored.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Mar 2009)

edit: i was wrong - that's been changed recently! You can now ignore moderators, that's unless a _lot_ of moderators have been sacked. Or unless the software's been tweaked so it behaves as if it's letting you ignore them but really it'll still show their posts? I'll try that...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Mar 2009)

bonj said:


> edit: i was wrong - that's been changed recently! You can now ignore moderators, that's unless *a lot of moderators have been sacked.* Or unless the software's been tweaked so it behaves as if it's letting you ignore them but really it'll still show their posts? I'll try that...



well we are in a recession…


----------



## Steve Austin (1 Mar 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> well we are in a recession…



I bet they get huge pensions too!!


----------



## mondobongo (2 Mar 2009)

Back to the OP question No and why do we need to know. 

Things run smoothly on here let them get on with it.


----------



## Dave5N (8 Mar 2009)

Is Bonj a mod?


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Mar 2009)

I sincerely hope not!


----------

